

The 11 rules of the HP Garage (where all began) - sinzone
http://blog.mashape.com/the-11-rules-of-the-hp-garage-where-all-began

======
pvg
In case someone thinks Hewlett & Packard had something so oddly anachronistic
pinned to their garage wall back in 1939 -

 _The rules were first formulated by Carly Fiorina in 1999 - during her tenure
as then HP CEO - and were later used in a Hewlett-Packard ad campaign._

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rules_of_the_garage>

~~~
jimboyoungblood
In other words, it's insipid marketing fluff. A silicon valley version of
"Just Do It"

------
zandor
Kelly Johnson's 14 rules of management are great, especially the unwritten
one:

 _Starve before doing business with the damned Navy. They don't know what the
hell they want and will drive you up a wall before they break either your
heart or a more exposed part of your anatomy._

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarence_Johnson#Kelly_Johnson....](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarence_Johnson#Kelly_Johnson.27s_14_Rules_of_Management)

------
da5e
My favorite: "Work quickly, keep the tools unlocked, work whenever."

~~~
da5e
This rule would work for the best hacker in the office or the worst slacker.

